# Gnu 2014 Danny Kass Reviews?



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

What do you guys think of this board for half groomers half park?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

it depends on what size and your weight and shoe size.

the 158 is mid wid board and considered stiff.

the 155 is less flex and more mt flex

the 153 could be a jib board.

depending on how much you weight.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

24WERD said:


> it depends on what size and your weight and shoe size.
> 
> the 158 is mid wid board and considered stiff.
> 
> ...


 I am 138 pounds XL Gnu Choice bindings and Size 11.5 k2 ryker boots. I like a narrower board and something a bit shorter. Advice?


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

The danny Kass is a midwide board that is meant to be used as an all mountain ripper/pipe board. Its a little stiffer than most park boards but if you were to ride the 153 I think it would work as a park board that's better on jumps rather than jibs


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> The danny Kass is a midwide board that is meant to be used as an all mountain ripper/pipe board. Its a little stiffer than most park boards but if you were to ride the 153 I think it would work as a park board that's better on jumps rather than jibs


on a side note:
i'm becoming more and more suspicious that YOU are danny kass.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> on a side note:
> i'm becoming more and more suspicious that YOU are danny kass.


Haha why is that?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you look like him (i think, i've only seen a few pictures of him). you grew up in jersey and moved to mammoth. so did danny kass when he turned pro. coincidence? i doubt it. lol


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> you look like him (i think, i've only seen a few pictures of him). you grew up in jersey and moved to mammoth. so did danny kass when he turned pro. coincidence? i doubt it. lol


I do also ride his Nike DK boots, had an older pro model of his, and love grenade gloves...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> I do also ride his Nike DK boots, had an older pro model of his, and love grenade gloves...


which is exactly what danny kass would say.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

HEY my.. I mean His brand used to be awesome. The g.a.s. gloves were great pipe and spring gloves. However they have gone down hill in the past few years. I still have 2 pairs of some of the older gloves.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

yep. 2+2 still equals 4. nice to meet you danny


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> yep. 2+2 still equals 4. nice to meet you danny


I want something for the mountain and for the park.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

danlie said:


> I want something for the mountain and for the park.



LOL!
I was wondering when this thread would return to its original purpose.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I rode a 2014 TRS for the most part of last year. 

I bought a 2014 Gnu danny kass because I thought I would like it better for more stability (stiffer) and the sinterred base (faster)

Well it certainly didn't glide as well as the TRS TNT base, and the stiffness was harder to move the board around. I could have gotten used to the stiffness, but I didn't like getting stuck on the flats compared to my TRS. 

So I kept the TRS.


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I rode a 2014 TRS for the most part of last year.
> 
> I bought a 2014 Gnu danny kass because I thought I would like it better for more stability (stiffer) and the sinterred base (faster)
> 
> ...


So you would say I should get the Trs?


----------

